# Ferrari vs CJ-7



## Chris (Apr 30, 2013)

Don't know if any of you have seen this one before.


[ame]http://youtu.be/YjDHne15RVw[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/rDLyw4_dNHc[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2013)

http://youtu.be/cE7vpoq-guU


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/64jichtMGU0[/ame]


----------



## Riff_Raff (Jan 26, 2015)

Didn't Enzo say that America's first sports car was the Jeep?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Feb 15, 2015)

Riff_Raff said:


> Didn't Enzo say that America's first sports car was the Jep?



He should be happy.  The Italian bean counters can control its destiny.  I have one Wrangler in the fleet ........ The last Chrysler product to adorn my drive.
It will probably hit CL this spring.


----------

